
Facebook Let Kids Rack Up Charges on Parents' Credit Cards - mindgam3
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-let-kids-rack-up-charges-on-parents-credit-car-1832053733
======
ShroudedNight
This appears to be the 'article zero' for these reports:

[https://www.revealnews.org/article/facebook-knowingly-
duped-...](https://www.revealnews.org/article/facebook-knowingly-duped-game-
playing-kids-and-their-parents-out-of-money/)

~~~
DamnInteresting
I submitted that link to HN last night, and it was subsequently incorrectly
marked as a dupe. Strange.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18995823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18995823)

~~~
dang
Since users have made the case that that article contains significant new
information (the test we use for non-dupiness), we've unmarked it as a dupe.
That makes the current submission the dupe, so I've merged the comments from
this thread into that one. We will roll back the clock on the latter, since
users obviously want to discuss this.

------
deytempo
So what is going to happen to them as a result of this?

